# Invasive Alien Species – update 04.04.2012



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*EU Invasive Alien Species (IAS) Strategy development*​ 

UK Stakeholder Briefing Session​ 

*Friday 23 March 2012 *​ 

Conference Room B, Defra, Nobel House, Smith Square, London ​ 

9:30 – 15:15​ 


Below is the text taken from a PowerPoint presentation given by Niall Moore, I don’t have the narrative that went with the presentation but I hope that you can make sense of the points. I will be happy to try and answer any questions that might be raised from the presentation.

I must emphasises this is the UK governments position and understand, it does not necessarily reflect the Commissions ultimate decisions on this strategy and changes are inevitable. 


*EU IAS Strategy – Prevention*
Niall Moore
Head of the GB Non-native Species Secretariat


*Prevention*


3 Key Areas
Priority Species
Priority Pathways
Risk analysis

*Priority species: Key issue *


How to regulate:
Import into EU
Movement between MS
Keeping (holding) 
Release into the wild


*White/Black/Grey lists – White List approach effectively dropped*
*Probable Black List approach *


Listing at 2 scales:
EU – ‘IAS of EU Concern’
MS – Black lists of species of concern to MS
[+ possible requirement to consult neighbouring MS]
9 MS have some trade restrictions in place already
1 - 69 species listed per MS 



*IAS of EU Concern*


If on ‘IAS of EU Concern’ List –
Will it impinge on all of the above: Import, Movement, Keeping, (Sale) and Release?
How define? 
Serious impact on all MS? 
Impact on a large number of MS? Other?


*Holding (keeping) issues*


How to deal with blacklisted pets in possession when the Directive comes into force?
Provisional exceptions?
Sterilisation
Amnesty campaigns
Awareness raising

*Release into the wild: issues*


General agreement on a ‘no-release presumption’
How to define ‘the wild’?
Outside containment
Outside cultivation

How issue permits for release?
Harmonisation across EU?
Exceptions – gamebirds, falconry, ferreting
*Other Issues *


Preliminary EU black list with ‘Directive’?
Mixed views amongst MS
How justify?
Experts, Risk assessment process

Draw on existing lists
Use SEBI Worst IAS as basis – 163 species
EPPO Invasive Plant Lists 


How keep the list dynamic
Adding and removing species in good time

*Priority pathways*



_Already addressed: ballast water, hull fouling, introduction of species for aquaculture_

Which other pathways need most attention?

Pet trade
Zoos
Horticulture Trade
Angling
Forestry
Internet
Recreational Boating
Falconry


Need Data for Impact Assessment 
*Risk analysis: Issues*


9/27 MS have some risk analysis framework
Only 1 has legal implications

Issues
No standard methodology 
One methodology for all? Or just one framework? 

How do we ensure RA are fit for purpose
Comprehensive RA are slow and cumbersome
RAs for absent species often under-estimate risks

*Risk analysis: recommendations *


Current thinking – 
Develop standard methodologies (EU/Trade level)
Species, Pathways, Rapid Assessments

Establish RA database – RAs, experts etc.
Provide advice to MS
Establish EU validation mechanism (at EFSA?) 

*Key issues for Group Discussion*


Priority Species
How define IAS of EU Concern?
Preliminary list with Directive?
How populate and de-populate the list?
How deal with black-listed pets in possession?
Release
Defining the wild
Allowing exceptions
Permitting (harmonisation)


*Key issues for Group Discussion*


Priority Pathways
Should we have unintentional intro pathways/goods listed?
Which pathways to prioritise?
How do we best collect robust data on pathways?

Risk Assessment
How ensure RA is precautionary, timely and robust


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> *EU Invasive Alien Species (IAS) Strategy development*​
> 
> UK Stakeholder Briefing Session​
> 
> ...


Chris,
With the "Pet trade" highlighted as number 1. In the Priority pathways, above the horticultural trade, should we be even more concerned about the consequences of this directive.
Whilst I am sure, that there are cases for restriction and control, the fact remains that horticulture has a must bigger case to answer?
Feral populations of plant species abound in Europe, many with serious ecological consequences!
Perhaps, the gardening community have a bigger lobby in this regard?:whistling2:


----------

